# Azureus Gender?



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a couple of Azureus I picked up from Craigslist a few weeks ago. The previous owner said he got them from Darren Meyer and thinks they are almost a year old. I can't quite tell what sex they are though. 

I also already have a full grown female Azureus that I am hoping to see if one or both of them are compatible with- I attached her pictures too just for comparison. 

My three year old daughter named them all:

Frog in 1st three photos is Beep (Female stature?)
Frog in 2nd three photos is Bop (Male toepads?)
Frog in last three photos is Princess (Our female)

Thanks!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Either they're both female, or they still have some growing to do


----------

